# Food Safety News - 06/07/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 7, 2021)

*Letter from The Editor: Pork producers strike back*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 07, 2021 12:05 am Opinion In 2020, the food and employee safety issue known as line speed became a cause celeb, cited by the union and other activist groups in all sorts of ways. It seemed to come up in all sorts of venues including congressional legislation. A federal judge in St. Paul struck down the line-speed provision... Continue Reading


*Report finds STEC infections were down slightly in Europe in 2019*
By News Desk on Jun 07, 2021 12:03 am The number of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) infections in Europe declined in 2019 slightly compared to 2018 but is higher than previous years, according to a new report. For 2019, 8,313 confirmed cases of STEC infection were reported but no multi-country outbreaks were detected or investigated. This compares to 8,658 cases in 2018 and... Continue Reading


*FDA sends warning letters to Illinois, Texas companies about import violations*
By News Desk on Jun 07, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: These raw breaded chicken products seem to be a problem*
By Bill Marler on Jun 06, 2021 01:03 pm This week the CDC, public health and regulatory officials in several states, and the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (USDA-FSIS) announced a multistate outbreak of Salmonella Enteritidis infections linked to raw frozen breaded stuffed chicken products. As of June 2, 2021, a total of 17 people infected with the outbreak strain... Continue Reading


----------

